# Ruby Farms



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

Well when one door closes another one opens up wide.

Bella had her babies today. A set of twins. This makes 3 sets for us. 2 sets born to first time mommies. This has been a really nice thing considering I lost the little boy of the first set of twins.

I will post pictures tomorrow. There are very cute. Even when they are all covered in gunk.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to meet them :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats on the new kids! I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

:leap: Can't wait to see pics!! Congrats!


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Ruby Farms -- Pics Added*

Ok .. here is a pic of the new babies .. both boys .. we call them Rod and Damen .. after my son (Todd) and his best friend ..


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Look at those sweet little faces! hlala:Congrats on your healthy babies, they sure help ease a loss. :hug:


----------



## Ruby Farms (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes my goats have been my saving grace along with a couple of friends who live close by. After my son Todd passed away the goats were the only thing keeping me going. It has been a good therapy taking care of the goats, kidding babies and feeding them treats. lol. It has been really fun watching babies being born and watching them grow up.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

they're adorable. Goats keep me going and I'm so grateful to be able to raise them
sorry for the loss of your son Todd :hug:


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations! They are so adorable! I'm glad you got your boys.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Very cute babies.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Very sweet looking kiddos - soon they will be bouncing around like they have springs for legs and getting into all sorts of mischief


----------

